# IBM x31



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

Can i change the multiplier of a Intel Pentium M 1,4Ghz?
From bios i have options like Max, Medium, Slow for my processor, and at max my multiplier is at x6 (giving me only 600mhz).
It goes at x14 but rather slow, doing so it causes software(like a music player) to freeze (no1 likes it when their music freezes).
No option in BIOS. 
Any help please?
(information of multiplier obtained using CPU-Z)
P.S. it's a laptop


----------

